# 1910 Bungalow Remodel



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet pics , that's a beautiful place! We just moved out of a great bungalow 3yrs ago. We didn't want to leave but the neighborhood was getting pretty bad ( too many unkept rentals with not- so- nice people). I have two small girls and thought it was time to get out. Ours was also a historic home that had been moved in 1930 to a location 3-blocks away from it's present site. We miss our front porch reeeeeeallly bad! The porch on yours is incredible! Thanks for the pick-me-up, our new house is a 1950's Ranch, which I'm gonna convert to a bungalow!:laughing:


----------



## AndyH (Mar 10, 2008)

what does this have to do with DIY?


----------



## CountryGirl49 (May 10, 2008)

Wow! I'm very impressed. I don't know if I could live with contractors in my house all the time. The rooms look fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

AndyH said:


> what does this have to do with DIY?


Now: I must say, I looked at the pictures before realizing that the member had hired a contractor. I thought..wow, these home owners are pretty darn good!

To a certain degree, the Home Owners had some say in the design, paint, materials used, etc. I still think that it is a good post, because it shows members what they can do in their own home, whether they DIY, hire a contractor for some & DIY other portions, or simply act as their own GC, while hiring subcontractors to do the work. 

A home owner's imagination, ideas, designs, & choices...are still things that they can be proud of and share with others. It also serves as a motivation for others to do work on their own home, or get ideas... (Infact, when looking thru home magazines, or watching DIY shows on TV/Cable, who do you think has done the work?....99% of the time it's done by hired contractors/pros)

I am currently remodeling a 1930's New England Farm House - I plan on moving into this month (hopefully). When I am done with phase one (1 of 10), I am thinking of posting the before and after pics. Yes, I am a GC, but I hope that the pics will show people the options and ideas, to what can be done to improve their own home. Maybe it will give motivation for some to do more with theirs.

Congratulations argana

Nice House!


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: on the house.

Good Luck on the next month move Atlantic.


----------

